# Tootsie has gone to the Bridge : (



## JimD

Tootsie is gone. 

My beautiful big black bunny is gone.

About all that remains isa big voidthat's filled with pain, sorrow and disbelief.
I do have the memories.....but right now they hurt, too.

It was too soon....and quite unexpected.

Tootsie suffered from a chronic spine condition.....Spondylosis.
Bone spurs form between the vertebrae, and can eventually fuse them together
It started in her lower spine about 3 years ago, and progressed to her thorax.
For the most part she was doing okay.
About a year ago she started having problems moving her back legs and did more of a hind shuffle instead of a hop.
About 6 months ago her right leg started to turn in and her tail turned over to her right side. She was still able to get around fine, but had a hard time balancing to groom. She would also stumble from time to time.
About 3 months ago she started having a lot of difficulty moving around and getting into her litter pan. Incontinence became a real problem. I was constantly cleaning her and changing out her bedding.

Through all of this she still remained being "Tootsie". Good appetite, attentive, affectionate....and even found the strength to do something goofy every now and then.

Sunday I went down to give the buns dinner. 
Tootsie was doing fine and was actually standing on her hind legs with her front paws up on the side of her pen. She was obviously very anxious to get her dinner and attacked it as soon as I put it down.

At around 11pm I went down to give the buns their hay and tuck them in for the night.
Tootsie usually gets very excited for her hay, but I noticed she wasn't even getting up.
When she did try to get upI realized she couldn't. There was something very wrong with her right hind leg. She didn't seem to be in pain. It was like her right leg was paralyzed.

I picked her up and set her down in front of her hay. She was able to stand, although quite wobbly. She sat and ate a good bit of her hay, but when she tried to move she fell over on her side and couldn't get up again.

I decided tomove her water bottle so she could get at it easier. While I had the bottle down I offered her some water and she drank a huge amount.

I let herrest, but checked on her every 15 minutes.
By 1:00am shehadn't gotten any better.
She still didn't appear to be in much pain (if any), and she greedily accepted the dried papaya treats I gave her.

I called the vet at 1:30am and left a message at his emergency sevice.
I then took my pillows and blanket down and settled in by Tootsie's pen to await the vet's call.
I petted her and talked to her until 5am.
The vet still hadn't called so I called back and left a message that I'd meet him at his office whenit opened at 8am.

For some reason the vet never got the message, and he didn't get into the office until 10am.
He was so upset. He kept apologizing and examinedTootsie immediately.
He determined that there were several locations of spinal compression of variuos degrees.
After all was said and done, we decided it would be best to let her move on.

I gave her the papaya treats I brought with me, and at 11am on July 18th I held Tootsie in my arms as she moved on to the Bridge.

I put her to rest next to the garden

Goodbye for now my sweet lady.

Tiny will show you the way.
Buck will take care of you.
You'll be back by Binkie's side...and S'more & Chippy will be there, too.

We'll see you on the other side.
Daddy loves you.

:cry4:



Being pretty....








Being goofy....


----------



## TinysMom

Oh no Jim....you've been hit so hard lately with losses.

I'm so sorry. She was such a beautiful bunny....

I just can't express my grief and shock.


----------



## plasticbunny

What a terrible experience, I'm so sorry for your loss.

You obviously gave her the life she would never have had without you. You're a good man who deserves the short time you had with her, and you should hold onto those feelings through this time of sorrow.

I wish you relief from the pain. The forum is here for you when you need us :hearts


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hey Jim, we're so sorry you lost another. Tootsie sounded like another wonderful Bun, like there's one that isn't. Rest in peace beautiful girl and binky free at the Bridge.


----------



## naturestee

I'm so sorry, Jim. I still remember when you got Tootsie. You definitely did right by her.

*hugs*


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

I'm so sorry that you've been devastated by so much loss recently. You are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Pipp

Oh no, Jim! What a terrible year for your warren.  

I remember so well the day you got her, I didn't realize it was so long ago. 

What a sad week on the forum. 

:rip: Tootsie... 


sas :sad:


----------



## Nela

I'm so sorry Jim RIP Tootsie


----------



## Cinnysmum

The body dies but the love and memories live on. RIP Tootsie!


----------



## LuvaBun

You know, sometimes life just sucks! I can't believe that you are having to go through this so soon. I am so, so sorry.

Tootsie always reminded me of Shadow - a big, beautiful black Bunny with a heart of gold. I am so sad she has gone to the Bridge.

God Bless, Tootsie, Buck will be there to give you cuddles.

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Jim

I'm so sorry you lost your Beautiful Tootsie.

Binky Pain Free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

Hugs to you and Mrs D.:hug:

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## gmas rabbit

So, so sorry for your loss. What a terribly sad year for you. Prayers and hugs from Benjamin and I.


----------



## JimD

Thank you all for the kind words, thoughts and prayers.



:sigh:


----------



## myheart

ray: Sending lots of healing prayers to you and your family.

Binky Free at The Bridge Tootsie. :rainbow:

myheart


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

I'm sooo sorry about your bunny Tootsie. I had a bunny that had a similar thing happen. We ended up having her put down as she couldn't walk anymore, had lost a substantial ammount of weight and had stopped eating.


----------



## Ashleighh

I actually teared up reading this Jim! I hope big beautiful Tootsie is looking down on you from the bridge chattering her little bunny teeth happily thinking, 'I had a really great life because I had an owner who loved me'


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

^^ agreed. I'm sure Tootsie is doing just that.


----------



## abby_simson

I'm newbie here...so sorry to you......everything gonna be ok in time
I know what you feel but that's life..........i know you can find like your old one


----------



## Snuggys Mom

So sorry about Tootsie, Jim. She was beautiful, and she had a great life with you. 

Laura


----------



## ChandieLee

ray:


----------



## jujub793

So sorry to hear of your Tootsie's passing to the rainbow bridge,


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry

I'm sorry for your loss. Even just hearing about someone losing a bunny moves me to tears. They're such beautiful creatures with their own individual and often big personalities. She was a good looking girl. I have been thinking about getting a black flemish to add to my little bunny family, they're so beautiful.

RIP Tootsie, and if you happen to meet Jean-luc while you're binkying amongst the dandelions, let him know mummy loves and thinks of him daily.:bunnyangel2:


----------



## JimD

It's been a year since you went to the Bridge.
I think of you very often.

I know you've been back to check up on things..... Especially when Cadbury was getting ready to move on.

Daddy loves you and misses you.

Binky free sweet one.......

The most difficult time is at the end of the day,
When the shadows come from the setting sun.
I glance at the spot where you use to lay,
Andall that is left is the light that signals the day is done.


----------



## HEM

These are the bad anniversaries.
We hope that you can find some happiness with memories of Tootsie on this day, Jim. I'm sure it is hard, especially today. Dilly will get an extra piece of papaya today in memory of Tootsie.


----------



## LuvaBun

The most difficult time is at the end of the day,
When the shadows come from the setting sun.
I glance at the spot where you use to lay,
Andall that is left is the light that signals the day is done.

This made me cry 

Can't believe it's been a year. Sending hugs!

Jan


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Awwwwwww. Just noticed this...what a beautiful bunny she was. I know you will always remember and miss her. She sounds and looks like she really enjoyed her life and she has great dignity. She was very lucky to have you. The poem is lovely...just how it feels...anniversaries are hard.

Binkie Free, Tootsie!:rainbow:


----------

